# 2021 changeable reservation policy changes



## natarajanv (Jan 1, 2021)

Changeable Reservation Policy

The Changeable Reservation Policy was modified, limiting changes to 61 days or more in advance of check-in for travel starting in the same calendar year. The previous policy allowed changes any time before check-in as long as the change resulted in the use of the same number of ClubPoints or greater for travel starting in the same calendar year.

The new Changeable Reservation Policy applies to all new reservations and reservations confirmed before January 1, 2021.



Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## giowop (Jan 1, 2021)

natarajanv said:


> Changeable Reservation Policy
> 
> The Changeable Reservation Policy was modified, limiting changes to 61 days or more in advance of check-in for travel starting in the same calendar year. The previous policy allowed changes any time before check-in as long as the change resulted in the use of the same number of ClubPoints or greater for travel starting in the same calendar year.
> 
> ...



Whaaaat??? Boooooooooooo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. I wonder what drove this change


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 1, 2021)

The resorts (esp. affiliates) were likely complaining about last minute changes.

*Correction:*
So now you can't avoid the LT '30' or '61' problem by moving the stay further out
... as that is itself subject to the new rule.

-----------------------------------
"...in light of COVID-19, Club is waiving the reservation cancellation policy,
including  the new Changeable Reservation Policy, through February 28, 2021...
_-- IOW, we don't want to hear any belly-aching about it until March._
.





.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 1, 2021)

They also weren't making enough money from the cancel protection fees.    Wow, I will need to re-think my reservations.   I certainly don't like this change at all.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 1, 2021)

GT75 said:


> They also weren't making enough money from the cancel protection fees.    Wow, I will need to re-think my reservations.   I certainly don't like this change at all.



Me either. This new policy is a huge change and will effect how I book in the future. I think too many reservation changes that close to checkin day left too many open rooms that will never be booked.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jan 1, 2021)

dayooper said:


> Me either. This new policy is a huge change and will effect how I book in the future. I think too many reservation changes that close to checkin day left too many open rooms that will never be booked.


To your point isn't this a good thing though? It means less wasted inventory which equals more availability for booking. And it makes folks more conscientious about their bookings from the beginning, knowing they can't change beyond 60 days out.

I'm pretty new to the system so maybe this is all wrong. I'm just thinking of another hard to book resort (non timeshare) that I go to, they enacted a similar policy two years ago and it seems to have led to fewer unused nights overall, which essentially means more people have successfully booked and fewer slots have gone unused.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2021)

This was the message HGV posted in 2020 during COVID-19
_We understand that our Club Members may feel uncertainty about booking future travel during this time. To allow for travel flexibility and peace of mind, we are now waiving our reservation cancellation policy through the end of the year *so you can cancel any time prior to check-in. *Members will receive a full refund of Points and Open Season fees for any reservation cancellations made through December 31, 2020. _

HGV’s generous 2020 exception above most likely caused additional rooms to go empty last year .
Also, if HGV had an empty room issue, then they would eliminate/modify their all inclusive club fee and/or Elite Benefits that contribute to rooms being held and released late .



GT75 said:


> They also weren't making enough money from the cancel protection fees.    Wow, I will need to re-think my reservations.   I certainly don't like this change at all.



Thanks, I‘ve never looked at the cancellation protection option. 

It’s $69 for 2021 and it looks like you have to purchase it when you confirm your reservation. So essentially to get the same option you had previously, you now have to pay the $59 reservation + $69 protection fee = $128 new increased fee .  

*Hopefully HGVC will continue to waive the reservation cancellation policy, including the new Changeable Reservation Policy, until COVID-19 travel restrictions are no longer a potential issue in 2021. *

The last thing I need is another obstacle to manage while trying to vacation in Hawaii in 2021.


----------



## elaine (Jan 1, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> So now stays after mid-October can't be moved 61 days later to beat the rule.


can you elaborate on this? Do you mean you'd push into the next year, which is not not allowed?
Also, does this now mean that we have to deposit our home booked week at least 61+ days in advance (vs. 30) to swap for points?
And, if I deposit a Dec 2021 week before 60 day out (say August 2021), do those points roll over for 2022 usage for free? Is this "saved" points? thanks from a Newbie!


----------



## brp (Jan 1, 2021)

For those with bHC properties this makes the All Inclusive fee that much more useful.

Cheers.


----------



## Wright17s (Jan 1, 2021)

If I’m understanding this correctly, this change seems to also limit the ability to do last minute room upgrades as well. For example, I just changed my reservation checking in a week from now from a studio to a 1bdrm since availability opened up, but now it sounds like that would be treated as a cancellation and a new booking?  Wow, this is going to really change how I manage my reservations...


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 1, 2021)

elaine said:


> can you elaborate on this? Do you mean you'd push into the next year, which is not not allowed?...



My post was an impulse and incorrect.  What I shoulda said was...

The method moving stays w/in 30 days further out to beat the rule won't work anymore.
Becuz: If you're within the cancellation-period (61), you can't move it at all w/o penalty.

You can give yourself some extra time moving a stay in mid-October to late December
(an extra 61 days) - in the same calendar year - but only if you're still MT 61 days out.

------------------------
This change makes HGVC much less hotel-like, but prolly more consistent with other TS's.

.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 1, 2021)

Is the cancellation period still 31 days, just the change is 61?

The answer is YES, I just found it on the same screen shot above.   Well perhaps my Elite (lowest level)  will be more useful, as I get free 7 day reservations.  So it might open up inventory that people cancel that at least as an Elite I could potentially rebook, provided 7 days were available.  Not thinking that will be overly helpful, but I guess I can observe and see. 

I am not surprised that they changed the rule, I thought it was overly generous to begin with.  I am sure it was intended to allow for upgrades to happen, but people were using it to move it to another resort in the future, instead of losing their points.  So yet another loophole that made playing the game useful has been removed. 

I just see this as HGVC figuring out that another one of their good intended rules was just not implemented in the system that way.  As an Elite I am allowed to book 7 day ressies for NO reservation fee, however I still have to pay fees for reservations less or greater than 7 days.  These 7 day ressies always used to be changable reservations in HGVC system, as that was the only kind the developers had programed.  Problem for HGVC is that I used to be able to book a 7 day for free and then immediately change it to 3 days, no charge.  Which basically bypassed the Business Rules, as it was intended.  

This is why understanding business rules and their intent vs how IT programs the systems, and you will find they are NOT often in alignment.  

If HGVC IT could configure the system to allow only changes to be within that 61 day window that use more points and not be moved out of that window then the original intent of the rule for booking a bigger unit should one become available could be systematically allowed.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 1, 2021)

However....NOTE:

The new Changeable Reservation Policy applies to all new reservations and reservations confirmed before January 1, 2021.

Please note that in light of COVID-19, Club is waiving the reservation cancellation policy, including the new Changeable Reservation Policy, through February 28, 2021, to allow for travel flexibility and peace of mind. Once the COVID-19 waiver ends, the new Changeable Reservation Policy will go into effect. Visit the Club News page for the latest details.



They also removed...

*Auto Save*
The Auto Save feature will no longer be available.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 1, 2021)

This will likely reign in the mega Lagoon renters unless they have a sure thing before 60 days.


----------



## elaine (Jan 1, 2021)

When is the latest under the new rules that I can save 2021 points into 2022?


----------



## KathyA (Jan 1, 2021)

elaine said:


> When is the latest under the new rules that I can save 2021 points into 2022?



The dates haven't changed, just the fees.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> This will likely reign in the mega Lagoon renters unless they have a sure thing before 60 days.


Hmmm...good point. Perhaps this change was targeting the mega renters.

I’m assuming the mega renters are most likely taking advantage of free unlimited HGV reservations (either due to the all inclusive fee or Elite benefit) so they don’t lose anything until the cancellation period begins (30 days before checkin).

However any renter who pays a reservation fee and/or cancellation protection fee will include that out of pocket expense in their rental rate.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2021)

elaine said:


> When is the latest under the new rules that I can save 2021 points into 2022?



Before the end of 2021.

From the Club Rules
_Prior to December 31, 11:59 PM ET of the current year, Members may “Save” any of the remaining ClubPoints from expiring by depositing these ClubPoints into the following year’s account._


----------



## amy241 (Jan 1, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Hmmm...good point. Perhaps this change was targeting the mega renters.
> 
> I’m assuming the mega renters are most likely taking advantage of free unlimited HGV reservations (either due to the all inclusive fee or Elite benefit) so they don’t lose anything until the cancellation period begins (30 days before checkin).
> 
> However any renter who pays a reservation fee and/or cancellation protection fee will include that out of pocket expense in their rental rate.



What is a mega renter?


----------



## dayooper (Jan 1, 2021)

amy241 said:


> What is a mega renter?



Someone who buys up a bunch of deeds (or points) and rents them out for profit. Usually, they get the really good dates leaving those that are using their points for personal vacations with less desirable reservations. This is the first I have heard of HGVC mega renters, but wouldn’t surprise me if someone figured out how to get around the rules.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 1, 2021)

dayooper said:


> Someone who buys up a bunch of deeds (or points) and rents them out for profit. Usually, they get the really good dates leaving those that are using their points for personal vacations with less desirable reservations. This is the first I have heard of HGVC mega renters, but wouldn’t surprise me if someone figured out how to get around the rules.



Lagoon is very competitive to get reservations and just look at all the rentals on redweek.

The new changes also mean some desirable inventory could open up within 60 days.


----------



## amy241 (Jan 1, 2021)

dayooper said:


> Someone who buys up a bunch of deeds (or points) and rents them out for profit. Usually, they get the really good dates leaving those that are using their points for personal vacations with less desirable reservations. This is the first I have heard of HGVC mega renters, but wouldn’t surprise me if someone figured out how to get around the rules.


Oh, now I understand! Thanks. I assumed it was someone booking multiple weeks for themselves.


----------



## escanoe (Jan 1, 2021)

brp said:


> For those with bHC properties this makes the All Inclusive fee that much more useful.
> 
> Cheers.



This change could almost tip me to get a resale bHC property in part to have the option of the all inclusive fee for reservations. The down side with that would be you can't be 100% convinced that policy will stay in place.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jan 1, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> Lagoon is very competitive to get reservations and just look at all the rentals on redweek.
> 
> The new changes also mean some desirable inventory could open up within 60 days.


Agree, but now there's a cost to change an existing reservation to a newly available one within those sixty days. So it probably increases availability but at a price. Actually I guess the availability will open up at 60+ days, so if you're looking right before the clock strikes midnight maybe you can snag a change without the fee.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 1, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Hmmm...good point. Perhaps this change was targeting the mega renters.
> 
> I’m assuming the mega renters are most likely taking advantage of free unlimited HGV reservations (either due to the all inclusive fee or Elite benefit) so they don’t lose anything until the cancellation period begins (30 days before checkin).
> 
> However any renter who pays a reservation fee and/or cancellation protection fee will include that out of pocket expense in their rental rate.



Yes "Mega Renters" are violating the rules about renting weeks that were not their home weeks.  Since this rule change prohibits the changing of reservations within 60 days of check in it does make it more difficult to rent reservations.  Since booking your Home Week does not cause a reservation fee charge it can be cancelled upto 31 days in advance of check in and then rebooked without incurring reservation fees renting a home week would be less impacted.   However, since within 31 days of check in the resevation would need to be cancelled there would be a loss of some points.


----------



## DEROS (Jan 2, 2021)

Trying to figure out some of the logistics.  Lets say I reserve a 2bdrm standard at the Lagoon Tower at HHV.  58 days prior to check in, a 2bdrm premier opens up, which I want instead.

Do I select the 2bdrm premier, in which the system will cancel my 2bdrm standard and book the 2bdrm Premier and charge me another $59 reservation fee?

or

Do I have to cancel my 2bdrm standard first, then book the 2bdrm Premier?

I really don't like the second option because there is a potential of losing your current reservation and the open room being snatched.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 2, 2021)

escanoe said:


> The down side with that would be you can't be 100% convinced that policy will stay in place.


You have made a good point which really can applies to all rules.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 2, 2021)

DEROS said:


> Trying to figure out some of the logistics. Lets say I reserve a 2bdrm standard at the Lagoon Tower at HHV. 58 days prior to check in, a 2bdrm premier opens up, which I want instead.
> 
> Do I select the 2bdrm premier, in which the system will cancel my 2bdrm standard and book the 2bdrm Premier and charge me another $59 reservation fee?
> 
> ...


Your first booking will not automatically be canceled.   That will be a manual transaction.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 2, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> This will likely reign in the mega Lagoon renters unless they have a sure thing before 60 days.





alwysonvac said:


> Hmmm...good point. Perhaps this change was targeting the mega renters.


Do you think that we have a mega renter problem in the HGVC system (at LT and/or elsewhere)?   I know that the HGVC rules allow renting of Home Week reservations but those reservations are non-changeable.   Club season reservations (changeable) are not allowed to be rented out.    I don't want to be penalized for mega-renter misusing the system.    I would also think that it would be fairly simple for HGVC to also figure out if there is a mega-renter issue (just review the reservation history/guest certificate)


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 2, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Your first booking will not automatically be canceled.   That will be a manual transaction.





DEROS said:


> Trying to figure out some of the logistics.  Lets say I reserve a 2bdrm standard at the Lagoon Tower at HHV.  58 days prior to check in, a 2bdrm premier opens up, which I want instead.
> 
> Do I select the 2bdrm premier, in which the system will cancel my 2bdrm standard and book the 2bdrm Premier and charge me another $59 reservation fee?
> or
> ...



You bring up a good point of the loss of flexibility with this new reservation rule change.  

If you have enough points your can make the reservation for the 2 bdrm Premier that you want first and then cancel the 2 bdrm standard and not risk losing your reservation.  If you don't have enough points then you need to do the cancel and re-booking quickly to avoid losing the first reservation if you within the 60 day no reservation change period.

Althought this isn't much of an issue now with most members having an abundance of points due to the pandemic, in the past when vacationing a lot a short on points I have waited until open season to book an alternate unit in the same location with cash and then moving the original reservation more than 30 days out and then cancelling it to save points or using the reservation somewhere else so that there was no loss of points or reservation fee.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 2, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Do you think that we have a mega renter problem in the HGVC system (at LT and/or elsewhere)?   I know that the HGVC rules allow renting of Home Week reservations but those reservations are non-changeable.   Club season reservations (changeable) are not allowed to be rented out.    I don't want to be penalized for mega-renter misusing the system.    I would also think that it would be fairly simple for HGVC to also figure out if there is a mega-renter issue (just review the reservation history/guest certificate)



If/when can HGVC put open rooms into the Hilton reservation system? Could this be a way to rent rooms through Hilton/other reservation sites? Having people change less than 30 days in advance would seriously hinder the ability to rent those rooms. Being able to monetize those rooms earlier would keep them filled.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 2, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Do you think that we have a mega renter problem in the HGVC system (at LT and/or elsewhere)?   I know that the HGVC rules allow renting of Home Week reservations but those reservations are non-changeable.   Club season reservations (changeable) are not allowed to be rented out.    I don't want to be penalized for mega-renter misusing the system.    I would also think that it would be fairly simple for HGVC to also figure out if there is a mega-renter issue (just review the reservation history/guest certificate)


Yes, there has been a serious spike in Redweek rental activity for the Lagoon Tower. Just take a look at the Redweek Ads (link). Back in Sept there were multiple units offered for almost every week of the 9 month Club Reservation Window. I mentioned it briefly in Sept (link).

I also agree it should be fairly simple for a developer to also figure out if there is a mega-renter issue (just review the reservation history/guest certificate). Sadly developers seem to react the same way when faced with mega-renter issues. They add fees (guest certificates) and start changing club rules that hurt existing members as well.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 2, 2021)

To confirm if I read this policy correctly:


Any changes within 60 - 31 days prior will be treated as a cancellation and will result in loss of the reservation fee (but no loss of points).
Changes 31 days to check-in will not only result in loss of reservation fee but also points loss (31 - 15 half; 14 - check-in 100%)
This does not change Elites and AI plans because these programs don't pay reservation fees.

One other area new to me is that open season can be cancelled between 30 - 15 days prior with 50% loss of reservation. I hadn't seen that before as I thought they were 100% non-cancellable.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Any changes within 60 - 31 days prior will be treated as a cancellation and will result in loss of the reservation fee (but no loss of points).
> Changes 31 days to check-in will not only result in loss of reservation fee but also points loss (31 - 15 half; 14 - check-in 100%)
> One other area new to me is that open season can be cancelled between 30 - 15 days prior with 50% loss of reservation. I hadn't seen that before as I thought they were 100% non-cancellable.



AFAIK, that is correct...
If in the point-penalty period, you can't play the change-game to avoid point loss...
That should make buying cancellation protection ($69) much more attractive.
I wonder if capturing more of those fees isn't one of their objectives.

--------------
When smaller So. Fla. affiliates booking went online, it destabilized their occupancy.
They started getting short stays and late changes. It musta be maddening to the staff.
So, I wonder if this wasn't partially to address that as well.
.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Jan 2, 2021)

Considering most of my usage will involve flights, I don’t think this will affect me as much as others, but I do see issues if I want to add/drop a night or two within 60 days or get a bigger room at a location I’m driving to or want to bring another party on a trip. To me there’s a big difference between walking away from a reservation and making a slight modification on unsold inventory.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 2, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Yes "Mega Renters" are violating the rules about renting weeks that were not their home weeks.  Since this rule change prohibits the changing of reservations within 60 days of check in it does make it more difficult to rent reservations.  Since booking your Home Week does not cause a reservation fee charge it can be cancelled upto 31 days in advance of check in and then rebooked without incurring reservation fees renting a home week would be less impacted.   However, since within 31 days of check in the resevation would need to be cancelled there would be a loss of some points.



As long as HGV offers the Cancellation Protection option, this rule change will simply make it more expensive (not more difficult) for mega renters.

Renters will simply enroll in the Cancellation Protection option when they confirm their reservation. This additional expense along with every other HGV expense will simply be included in their rental price.
If the mega renter is unable to rent, they’ll simply lose the $69 protection fee but everything else is the same for them (retain their points and cancel anytime prior to checkin).

_NOTE: A savvy mega renter will be an Elite or BHC owner to avoid the HGV reservation fee. They won’t have the additional $59 reservation fee in my example below._


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 2, 2021)

IMHO I would rather have HGVC institute this optional fee to remain profitable, to expand and avoid takeovers than having this added to all maint fees.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 2, 2021)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> Considering most of my usage will involve flights, I don’t think this will affect me as much as others, but I do see issues if I want to add/drop a night or two within 60 days or get a bigger room at a location I’m driving to or want to bring another party on a trip. To me there’s a big difference between walking away from a reservation and making a slight modification on unsold inventory.



I agree that most owners may not be impacted.

HGVC has multiple resorts at a single destination. The old changeable reservation option allowed members to take advantage of availability up until checkin so even though you had booked flights, you could move to a better location and/or room type.

_NOTE: Some locations have a limited numbers of rooms in a specific view / unit types. Deros in post #27 provided a great example._

I tend to book mini family reunion vacations. Having the flexibility to make changes as my party size fluctuates  and room/unit types become available can be very helpful especially at high demand resorts. This change will force me to rethink my strategy going forward.


----------



## lds337 (Jan 2, 2021)

Not a fan of this is any way. I’ve have always looked for room upgrades within the 30 day window and have usually spent more points
I’m guessing with this implementation that I would be able to make changes sooner assuming other people change their plans sooner
This does seem like a money play to generate additional fee revenue


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> IMHO I would rather have HGVC institute this optional fee to remain profitable, to expand and avoid takeovers than having this added to all maint fees.



Isn't "remaining profitable" what will attract takeover suitors?
.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 2, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> Isn't "remaining profitable" what will attract takeover suitors?
> .


Perhaps but it also raises the stock price potentially rendering it too expensive to acquire.


----------



## USDave (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## brp (Jan 3, 2021)

Already covered here in current discussion









						2021 changeable reservation policy changes
					

Changeable Reservation Policy  The Changeable Reservation Policy was modified, limiting changes to 61 days or more in advance of check-in for travel starting in the same calendar year. The previous policy allowed changes any time before check-in as long as the change resulted in the use of the...




					tugbbs.com
				




Cheers.


----------



## USDave (Jan 3, 2021)

So despite a pandemic when nearly every other company is offering more flexibility. They have decided to change to more inflexible than even before the pandemic. I urge you all to flood the Twitter feed and FB of HGVC to campaign against this.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 3, 2021)

USDave said:


> So despite a pandemic when nearly every other company is offering more flexibility. They have decided to change to more inflexible than even before the pandemic. I urge you all to flood the Twitter feed and FB of HGVC to campaign against this.



You bring up a good point that with the pandemic and companies bending over backwards and being more flexible to accomodate customers and this is the less fliexible opposite.  Perhaps the thinking is that with most customers with twice the number of points available to use in 2021 than in prior years the entire availability/reservation system might be overloaded with reservations, changes, and scarsity.  If there are members who double and triple book the system for certain dates with the possibility of changing reservations right at the end it could cause booking problems for members who book their vacations many months in advance due to false minimal availability and then leave lots of open rooms near checkin day which would be too late for people to change their plans.


----------



## escanoe (Jan 3, 2021)

There is some truth to this. The more points I have amassed, the more likely I am to have more speculative reservations.



Tamaradarann said:


> You bring up a good point that with the pandemic and companies bending over backwards and being more flexible to accomodate customers and this is the less fliexible opposite.  Perhaps the thinking is that with most customers with twice the number of points available to use in 2021 than in prior years the entire availability/reservation system might be overloaded with reservations, changes, and scarsity.  If there are members who double and triple book the system for certain dates with the possibility of changing reservations right at the end it could cause booking problems for members who book their vacations many months in advance due to false minimal availability and then leave lots of open rooms near checkin day which would be too late for people to change their plans.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jan 3, 2021)

I could see trying to limit excess reservations this year, it goes both ways as you say. Perhaps post covid they could rescind the fees and find a better, more targeted way to accomplish the goal of increasing available inventory. Unless the goal is just more fees.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 3, 2021)

If availability is the concern, then they should explore other solutions that address the issue without making it less flexible for everyone.

For example, they could make a one time exclusive offer to their high point owners (Elite Plus and Elite Premier), allowing them to save all expiring points into 2022 for a special rate by January 31. This would help spread the load across two years and provide an Elite benefit at the same time.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 3, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> If availability is the concern, then they should explore other solutions that address the issue without making it less flexible for everyone.
> 
> For example, they could make a one time exclusive offer to their high point owners (Elite Plus and Elite Premier), allowing them to save all expiring points into 2022 for a special rate by January 31. This would help spread the load across two years and provide an Elite benefit at the same time.


It is already free for Elite Premier owners to save points.

Kurt


----------



## rjp123 (Jan 3, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> It is already free for Elite Premier owners to save points.
> 
> Kurt


I think they mean for points that would normally expire this year or no longer saveable into 2022.

Even as a non elite I would appreciate this as Canada probably won't be able to vaccinate everyone until September which means I'm only probably able to travel in Q4. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 4, 2021)

rjp123 said:


> I think they mean for points that would normally expire this year or no longer saveable into 2022.
> 
> Even as a non elite I would appreciate this as Canada probably won't be able to vaccinate everyone until September which means I'm only probably able to travel in Q4.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Don’t forget owners have the option to deposit into RCI. Hopefully the RCI deposit option will remain available throughout 2021. 

From page 12 of the 2021 Club Reference Guide
*RCI Deposit. *_Prior to December 31, 11:59 PM ET of the current year, *Members may deposit current-year ClubPoints or Saved ClubPoints into the RCI Exchange program* for future weekly and nightly RCI Exchange reservations (an “RCI Deposit”). *RCI Deposits are valid from the date of deposit through an additional two (2) calendar years* and travel must occur prior to Points expiration. Once ClubPoints are deposited into the RCI Exchange program, the transaction is final and ClubPoints may not be returned to a Member’s Club account. An RCI Deposit fee applies. In the event a Member is unable to use the RCI Deposit before the end of the second year, for an additional fee, Members have the opportunity to extend the RCI Deposit into a third year. An RCI Exchange fee will be charged at the time of confirmation or the initiation of an RCI search request._


----------



## DEROS (Jan 4, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> I agree that most owners may not be impacted.
> 
> HGVC has multiple resorts at a single destination. The old changeable reservation option allowed members to take advantage of availability up until checkin so even though you had booked flights, you could move to a better location and/or room type.
> 
> ...



This will diffidently impact my mental state when reserving.  I like to do staycation, mainly during 4th of July, in HHV.  There has been a few times when I had to reserve a much more expensive room at the Grand Waikikian to have something open up within 60 days in the Lagoon for much lesser points and a bigger room.  Now, it will be a "oh man" a room open up at the Lagoon Tower.  However, I will be to afraid to change reservation so I'll have to suck it up.


----------



## linsj (Jan 5, 2021)

This is _not_ the year for HGVC to make this change. With COVID restrictions still changing frequently, it's difficult to plan ahead, at least through spring. I have a March Carlsbad reservation that I'll have to decide in the next week if I should change or chance it.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 5, 2021)

A downside is that this will reduce open season usage because some owners may be waiting for open season rates at 30 days but the original back-up reservation cannot be changed out or cancelled without penalty. One would need to back-up with a less ideal hotel reservation that can be cancelled within 30 days or stick with the club reservation if flights are booked.

This is another devaluation of Open Season. Are they scooping up open season for rental on Hilton.com? At what point are reservations not open to owners? Or is it first come, first served?


----------



## Seagila (Jan 5, 2021)

linsj said:


> I have a March Carlsbad reservation that I'll have to decide in the next week if I should change or chance it.



Actually, you don't have to make that call until February 28th when the Cancellation Policy Waiver expires.

*"...in light of COVID-19, Club is waiving the reservation cancellation policy, including the new Changeable Reservation Policy, through February 28, 2021...*


----------



## brp (Jan 5, 2021)

Seagila said:


> Actually, you don't have to make that call until February 28th when the Cancellation Policy Waiver expires.
> 
> *"...in light of COVID-19, Club is waiving the reservation cancellation policy, including the new Changeable Reservation Policy, through February 28, 2021...*



This would be a less unreasonable policy if they waited like 6 more months to roll it out.

Cheers.


----------



## linsj (Jan 5, 2021)

Seagila said:


> Actually, you don't have to make that call until February 28th when the Cancellation Policy Waiver expires.
> 
> *"...in light of COVID-19, Club is waiving the reservation cancellation policy, including the new Changeable Reservation Policy, through February 28, 2021...*



Thanks. I forgot about this waiver.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 5, 2021)

brp said:


> This would be a less unreasonable policy if they waited like 6 more months to roll it out.


I was thinking the same thing.   I have a late March 11 day booking I will wait until late February to decide what I am going to do.   I really expect the cancellation policy waiver to be extended.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 5, 2021)

GT75 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.   I have a late March 11 day booking I will wait until late February to decide what I am going to do.   I really expect the cancellation policy waiver to be extended.



I do to. It’s how they have have dealt with the pandemic. Keep making extensions. My 1st reservation isn't until June so I have some time. We moved our March reservation into late July.

I really don’t like the new policy. The flexibility is one of the reasons we bought HGVC. While its still more flexible than most systems, this pushes it closer to the others.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 5, 2021)

I have a HGVC spreadsheet in which I list booking dates and point used.
I've now added columns that calculate change-by and point-penalty dates.
I've added change-by deadlines to my calendar... like I do for oil changes.

.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 5, 2021)

Honestly, I have never cancelled within the 30-day mark (well move and then cancel), but the previous policy certainly gave me peace of mind.


----------



## brp (Jan 6, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Honestly, I have never cancelled within the 30-day mark (well move and then cancel), but the previous policy certainly gave me peace of mind.



We live in California and primarily go to New York and Hawaii (and oaccasionally Vegas, where we actually own ). So it's all plane flights for us and changes within 30 days are not gonna happen. This will not impact us, but I also agree with the peace of mind aspect.

Cheers.


----------



## rjp123 (Jan 6, 2021)

brp said:


> We live in California and primarily go to New York and Hawaii (and oaccasionally Vegas, where we actually own ). So it's all plane flights for us and changes within 30 days are not gonna happen. This will not impact us, but I also agree with the peace of mind aspect.
> 
> Cheers.


I'm not so sure about flights not changing within 30 days.

At least here in Canada, currently 1 in 3 flights are cancelled or rescheduled at the last minute by the airline (with no refunds provided, only future travel credits or mile/points).

Until flight schedules become more certain I'm not confident that I could rely on airlines here to get me where I need on time.

I won't be travelling until vaccine anyway - so hopefully the air travel situation sorts itself out before then. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Jan 6, 2021)

rjp123 said:


> I'm not so sure about flights not changing within 30 days.
> 
> At least here in Canada, currently 1 in 3 flights are cancelled or rescheduled at the last minute by the airline (with no refunds provided, only future travel credits or mile/points).



Oh, *they* change, but we don't change our plans. We just find flights we like and the airline changes them to what we want. And they do give us full refunds for big changes if we don't go. A definite benefit of status 

But, yeah, a number of trips this year did go away. But I really believe that if things are still in the same doodoo that they are now, HGVC will delay implementation. I'm talking more about long-term impact, not the *not* times.

Cheers.


----------



## Cyberc (Jan 14, 2021)

rjp123 said:


> I'm not so sure about flights not changing within 30 days.
> 
> At least here in Canada, currently 1 in 3 flights are cancelled or rescheduled at the last minute by the airline (with no refunds provided, only future travel credits or mile/points).
> 
> ...





brp said:


> Oh, *they* change, but we don't change our plans. We just find flights we like and the airline changes them to what we want. And they do give us full refunds for big changes if we don't go. A definite benefit of status
> 
> But, yeah, a number of trips this year did go away. But I really believe that if things are still in the same doodoo that they are now, HGVC will delay implementation. I'm talking more about long-term impact, not the *not* times.
> 
> Cheers.


I could wish that Canadians and Americans also got the same "benefit" as we do in europe. If an airline cancels or reschedules within 14 days of departure then they have to pony up + pay my new airfare for the same airline or just pay my airfare if I need to travel with a different airline. If my flight is delayed more than 3 hours then depending on the amount of miles to my destination the compensation varies, but you could get up to 500EUR per person per flight.


----------



## brp (Jan 14, 2021)

Cyberc said:


> I could wish that Canadians and Americans also got the same "benefit" as we do in europe. If an airline cancels or reschedules within 14 days of departure then they have to pony up + pay my new airfare for the same airline or just pay my airfare if I need to travel with a different airline. If my flight is delayed more than 3 hours then depending on the amount of miles to my destination the compensation varies, but you could get up to 500EUR per person per flight.



Well, all our airlines did recently waive change fees permanently, so that's a step in the right direction. In fact, that's worth more to me than EU260. My BA flights are now less flexible than my AA flights for getting to Europe.

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 14, 2021)

We have a home-reno project that might run into a trip planned for May.
If the contractor doesn't finish by then, we won't go.

But now, I have to decide in March whether to chance it or change it.
This was one of those fee-free bookings with a 30% point discount, so...
If I do, poof goes the discount, and then, the contractor will finish on time.
<sigh>
.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 2, 2021)

Given wrong information by Elite Rep today. Sort of surprised the Elite line had wrong info. 

VC was trying to tell me that BOTH cancellation and change dates were at 61 days prior to check in.  I argued that NO only changes to a reservation fell into that change, but she insisted that both changing and cancelling were 61 days.  

Needless to say I did not believe her and double checked by looking it up.  If the VC do not know the rules on the Elite line, is there any hope. LOL.

Here is the except from the New January Guide....


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 4, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> We have a home-reno project that might run into a trip planned for May.
> If the contractor doesn't finish by then, we won't go.
> 
> But now, I have to decide in March whether to chance it or change it.
> ...



On the plus side - your project will be finished.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 4, 2021)

"We have a home-reno project that might run into a trip planned for May."



JohnPaul said:


> On the plus side - your project will be finished.



We moved the trip in May to October.
It gives us time to watch the contractor dawdle thru June.
.


----------



## giowop (Apr 4, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> "We have a home-reno project that might run into a trip planned for May."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha sad but true! My parents had several projects they worked on out in Colorado on their house and they just waited and waited and waited for things to get done...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 4, 2021)

Someone told me that there's two kinds of time:
1. Real Time - what you and me would write on a calendar; and
2. Contractor Time - however long they say it will take, multiply by 4.

HGVC has made it almost too easy to accommodate their schedule.

.


----------



## Cyberc (May 23, 2021)

I have a reservation with a checkin of July 10th. If I go and try to change the reservation to ie. 6 days instead of the 7 I have booked already I can change it without problems.

The new policy states that I shouldn't be able to do so when its less than 60 days to checkin. The waiver of the cancellation policy is for cancellations only and not for changes and as I read it you can currently cancel any reservation regardless of checkin date up until 30th of June.

Anyone have any explanation why I can change my reservation? Is there anyone who can't change a reservation with 60days right now, trying to guess if the change policy might have been extended even though nothing is mentioned about it?


----------



## Talent312 (May 23, 2021)

Cyberc said:


> I have a reservation with a check-in of July 10th. If I go and try to change the reservation to 6 days instead of the 7 [that] I have booked already, I can change it without problems...



They did not charge you another booking fee... as if you had cancelled + rebooked?
If not, my guess is that they secretly waived the 60-day rule, or their IT peep screwed up.
.


----------



## Cyberc (May 23, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> They did not charge you another booking fee... as if you had cancelled + rebooked?
> If not, my guess is that they secretly waived the 60-day rule, or their IT peep screwed up.
> .


No they didn’t 

Could it be that I’m bHC with AI?


----------



## dayooper (May 23, 2021)

Cyberc said:


> No they didn’t
> 
> Could it be that I’m bHC with AI?



I think that’s it. Since you have unlimited free bookings, you can change what you want (up to 30 days out?).


----------



## Cyberc (May 23, 2021)

dayooper said:


> I think that’s it. Since you have unlimited free bookings, you can change what you want (up to 30 days out?).


I’m that case that would be awesome.
Can you verify by trying to do a modification less than 60 days out and check if that triggers a new booking fee?

also I’mI correct that the current cancellation policy states that any reservation can be cancelled up to 30th of June without penalty regardless of checkin date?


----------



## dayooper (May 23, 2021)

Cyberc said:


> I’m that case that would be awesome.
> Can you verify by trying to do a modification less than 60 days out and check if that triggers a new booking fee?
> 
> also I’mI correct that the current cancellation policy states that any reservation can be cancelled up to 30th of June without penalty regardless of checkin date?



I don’t have any that reservations that fall under those timelines so I can’t. 

Just a correction on the cancellation, you cancel at any point any reservation on or before June 30th. If you are checking in on July 1st, you can’t cancel in June without losing any points.


----------



## Cyberc (May 23, 2021)

dayooper said:


> I don’t have any that reservations that fall under those timelines so I can’t.
> 
> Just a correction on the cancellation, you cancel at any point any reservation on or before June 30th. If you are checking in on July 1st, you can’t cancel in June without losing any points.



Are you sure about that - that’s not how I understand it. Checkin date was not part of the information.
Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Cyberc (May 23, 2021)

Cyberc said:


> Are you sure about that - that’s not how I understand it. Checkin date was not part of the information.
> Let me see if I can find it.



Here it is


*Cancellation and Refund Policy*
We understand that our Club Members may feel uncertainty about booking future travel during this time. To allow for travel flexibility and peace of mind, we are waiving our reservation cancellation policy through June 2021 so you can cancel any time prior to check-in. Members will receive a full refund of Points and Open Season rental rates for any reservation cancellations made through June 30, 2021. Reservation fees are non-refundable.


----------



## dayooper (May 23, 2021)

Cyberc said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> *Cancellation and Refund Policy*
> We understand that our Club Members may feel uncertainty about booking future travel during this time. To allow for travel flexibility and peace of mind, we are waiving our reservation cancellation policy through June 2021 so you can cancel any time prior to check-in. Members will receive a full refund of Points and Open Season rental rates for any reservation cancellations made through June 30, 2021. Reservation fees are non-refundable.



I always read it the other way, but I’m not always correct. It would only effect July reservations as any after that would have full points returned if canceled on or before June 30th.


----------



## Cyberc (May 23, 2021)

dayooper said:


> I always read it the other way, but I’m not always correct. It would only effect July reservations as any after that would have full points returned if canceled on or before June 30th.



I have reached out to HGVC by email just to get it clarified as you could understand it either way and if you and I understand it differently so will many others.


----------



## HGVC Lover (May 23, 2021)

dayooper said:


> I don’t have any that reservations that fall under those timelines so I can’t.
> 
> Just a correction on the cancellation, you cancel at any point any reservation on or before June 30th. If you are checking in on July 1st, you can’t cancel in June without losing any points.



This is what we were told by HGVC and so any reservation happening before June 30, 2021 we were told we could cancel free and then the reservations after that date we were told to buy insurance to cancel for any reason if we were concerned about losing points for a possible cancellation.


----------



## Cyberc (May 23, 2021)

HGVC Lover said:


> This is what we were told by HGVC and so any reservation happening before June 30, 2021 we were told we could cancel free and then the reservations after that date we were told to buy insurance to cancel for any reason if we were concerned about losing points for a possible cancellation.


To me at least it’s not clear that the checkin date has to be on or before 30th of june.


----------



## Talent312 (May 23, 2021)

The wording is ambiguous. As I read it...
You can cancel w/o penalty thru 6/30, regardless of check-in date.
Then on 7/1, the cancellation policy returns in full force + effect.

They may have intended it to apply only to check-ins thru 6/30.
But they did not explicitly say so.  Or so I would argue in court.
.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 23, 2021)

I had a two reservations that I wanted to shuffle points on, one within 60 days but still more than 31 days, one just outside of 60 days.  Technically I would have to pay to cancel and rebook them, but the VC did them for me at no charge.  I assume it was because I wanted the same reservation, but just want different points used. 

Wyndham used to be this way where you had to book reservations with the "right" points because points were pulled at time of booking,  Now Wyndham just has a total bucket of points that it compares against, so as you make a reservation and then cancel others, as long as the total points are under the allotment for that year, then all is good.  Wyndham used to be the way the HGVC is, but thankfully they changed it, wish that HGVC would figure out a way to make that work too.  I am tired of shuffling points.

Come on HGVC you can't be outdone by Wyndham.  LOL


----------



## toontoy (May 23, 2021)

Can you shuffle points. I tried to make a change to a 3 bedroom penthouse in the lagoon tower and it wouldn't work so I just booked a new one. It pulled from my 2023 points and now I have the 2022 points. When I called they told me they cant change the points on the reservation. who do you have to ask to make the adjustment?


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 23, 2021)

toontoy said:


> Can you shuffle points. I tried to make a change to a 3 bedroom penthouse in the lagoon tower and it would work so I just booked a new one. It pulled from my 2023 points and now I have the 2022 points. When I called they told me they cant change the points on the reservation. who do you have to ask to make the adjustment?



You have to be willing to cancel it and allow a VC to pick it back up for you.  There is a slight risk another VC will pick it up.  But cancellations VCs can see almost instantly, but it takes about 15 minutes for the website to see that cancellation.  

It you have a changeable reservation and you are outside of the 60 day window try this method...  








						Hilton Grand Vacations Club Timeshare advice article links and information for owners
					

Hilton - Hilton Grand Vacations Club HGVC FAQ: HGVC Introduction, primer and FAQ - Updated 2018  Comparison chart of the major Timeshare point systems:   Link to Comparison  Official HGVC Membership guide:  Link to guide  HGVC basic point chart for the majority of the resorts:  Link to guide...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## escanoe (May 24, 2021)

I have two Ocean Oak reservations for early July check-ins and it looks like they will allow me to modify my reservations (drop days). I am not going to click all the way through since I have what I want.


----------



## Cyberc (May 24, 2021)

escanoe said:


> I have two Ocean Oak reservations for early July check-ins and it looks like they will allow me to modify my reservations (drop days). I am not going to click all the way through since I have what I want.


Do you have AI?

If not when you click to modify and start clicking through the process are you asked to pay another reservation fee?


----------



## escanoe (May 25, 2021)

Cyberc said:


> Do you have AI?
> 
> If not when you click to modify and start clicking through the process are you asked to pay another reservation fee?



I do not have AI. I may not be clicking through far enough to see a fee but it seems exactly like things were before. I am not going to play around and muck up a week of July 4th Ocean Oak vacation to satisfy my curiosity. We will figure this out in good time.


----------



## Cyberc (May 25, 2021)

*So *a few days ago I sent HGVC an email:


Hi HGVC

Just a quick question regarding the cancellation policy. 

The policy reads
*Cancellation and Refund Policy*
We understand that our Club Members may feel uncertainty about booking future travel during this time. To allow for travel flexibility and peace of mind, we are waiving our reservation cancellation policy through June 2021 so you can cancel any time prior to check-in. Members will receive a full refund of Points and Open Season rental rates for any reservation cancellations made through June 30, 2021. Reservation fees are non-refundable. 


Does that mean that I can cancel any reservation regardless of a checkin date also if the checkin date is 7/3-2021 and I cancel 6/30 and not be penalized on my points?

*The *answer came today.

Thank you for your email.  If you cancel a reservation by June 30, 2021, regardless of the check in date of your reservation, no points will be forfeit.  

Sincerely,

*So* any reservation can be cancelled up to 30/6 regardless of checkin date. On 7/1 normal cancellation policy applies again.


----------



## Roam (Jun 17, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> This was the message HGV posted in 2020 during COVID-19
> _We understand that our Club Members may feel uncertainty about booking future travel during this time. To allow for travel flexibility and peace of mind, we are now waiving our reservation cancellation policy through the end of the year *so you can cancel any time prior to check-in. *Members will receive a full refund of Points and Open Season fees for any reservation cancellations made through December 31, 2020. _
> 
> HGV’s generous 2020 exception above most likely caused additional rooms to go empty last year .
> ...


Is this 59$ reservation fee per night or for either 1 night or 10 nights still the same $59 for each reservation made regardless of stay length? I saw a review that said it was per night but that seems ridiculous.  I am new to this site, first day, and I just sent in a rescission letter and looking to get informed of how all this works for a while to see if its worth the value of the resale prices/deal.  If you have to book 9 months out trip, that seems a little crazy also to get the best deal/nicest places. Is that how it is?


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 17, 2021)

Roam said:


> Is this 59$ reservation fee per night or for either 1 night or 10 nights still the same $59 for each reservation made regardless of stay length?



The booking fee is per reservation, regardless of length of stay.
Owners at "by Hilton Club" (bHC) have an A-I option for HGVC fees.
The fee for booking RCI varies for depending on length from 1-7 days.




Roam said:


> If you have to book 9 months out trip, that seems a little crazy also to get the best deal/nicest places. Is that how it is?



For high-demand, high-season locales - Honolulu, NYC, Hilton Head and ski-venues
- you need to be quick on the draw.  You're competing with the unwashed masses.
But you can still get decent options at many properties up to a few months out.
Carlsbad, Orlando, Vegas & Myrtle Beach are not hard to get.
.


----------



## Roam (Jun 17, 2021)

@Talent312 Is it as difficult to book places at Europe locations as it is in US? I may be living in Germany for 3 years so Europe locations would be what I would be interested in later down the road during the holiday seasons.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 17, 2021)

Roam said:


> Is this 59$ reservation fee per night or for either 1 night or 10 nights still the same $59 for each reservation made regardless of stay length? I saw a review that said it was per night but that seems ridiculous.  I am new to this site, first day, and I just sent in a rescission letter and looking to get informed of how all this works for a while to see if its worth the value of the resale prices/deal.  If you have to book 9 months out trip, that seems a little crazy also to get the best deal/nicest places. Is that how it is?



In the Timeshare world you need to book way ahead to get the most sought after locations particularly during holiday and perhaps summer prime vacation periods.  However, even though you make a reservation and pay the $59 per reservation, which can be up to 28 days, you can still change it up to 60 days out(in the same calendar year) without losing the reservarion fee.   You need to start to use and work the system.  Ask questions as you have here on TUG and enjoy the vacations.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 17, 2021)

Roam said:


> @Talent312 Is it as difficult to book places at Europe locations as it is in US? I may be living in Germany for 3 years so Europe locations would be what I would be interested in later down the road during the holiday seasons.


Vilamoura during summer time you really need to own there unless you are okay with a few days here and there.

Italy might be easier but summer time might be difficult too


----------



## GT75 (Jun 17, 2021)

You should be able to book Scotland since there are 3 different resorts.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 18, 2021)

I've seen availability for Scotland and Italy a few months out.
But you need to be lucky and quick to get into Portugal.
For Europe, RCI exchanges thru the HGVC portal is a good option.

Its somewhat like hunting for a parking space near a door.
You may get lucky, but flexibility finds you a spot faster.

.


----------



## natarajanv (Jun 30, 2021)

Changes to HGV’s Cancellation Policy
During the COVID-19 pandemic, HGV has strived to provide our Members with peace of mind and flexibility for travel planning. As part of that effort, we waived our cancellation policy. Starting August 1, 2021, this policy will be reinstated.

In addition, Club’s new Changeable Reservation Policy begins August 1, 2021. Under this new policy, all Home Resort Priority, Hilton Club Priority, and Club reservations using ClubPoints at Hilton Grand Vacations Club resorts may be changed without incurring additional transaction fees provided the change is made 61 or more days prior to check-in and travel commences in the same calendar year. Changes made 60 days or less are not permitted and are treated as a cancellation. The Changeable Reservation Policy applies to new reservations as well as reservations confirmed prior to August 1, 2021.

For tips on how to cancel or modify a reservation online, read our Step-by-Step Cancellation Guide. Also visit the Travel Updates page for the latest COVID-19 news from HGV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75 (Jun 30, 2021)

By the wording of these statements, I expect that this will be the last extension.


----------



## Sky313 (Jul 14, 2021)

GT75 said:


> By the wording of these statements, I expect that this will be the last extension.


Based on this new policy, does that mean the work-around for reservations, changing them to other dates (within 30 days of the reservation) to avoid the loss of points will not be valid anymore ?


----------



## dayooper (Jul 14, 2021)

Sky313 said:


> Based on this new policy, does that mean the work-around for reservations, changing them to other dates (within 30 days of the reservation) to avoid the loss of points will not be valid anymore ?



Yes.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sky313 said:


> Based on this new policy, does that mean the work-around for reservations, changing them to other dates (within 30 days of the reservation) to avoid the loss of points will not be valid anymore ?



Sorry. Point penalties apply out becuz it will be treated as a cancellation. 
Point protection may be a decent option, if there's a chance you want to.
Also, you lose your booking fee, unless it's a freebie (home-week or Hilton Club-AI).
.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 14, 2021)

I am curious how flexible the phone reps will be if you are within 60 days and want to add additional days to the vacation or upgrade to a bigger unit that became available. I don't suspect they are going to let you push a reservation out beyond 60 days to avoid penalties.



GT75 said:


> By the wording of these statements, I expect that this will be the last extension.



That sounds right to me .... assuming the IT folks actually have the technical aspects ironed out and ready to be implemented.


----------



## GT75 (Jul 14, 2021)

escanoe said:


> I am curious how flexible the phone reps will be if you are within 60 days and want to add additional days to the vacation or upgrade to a bigger unit that became available. I don't suspect they are going to let you push a reservation out beyond 60 days to avoid penalties.


I actually am wondering the same thing.   It would be worth a call.   Nothing to lose.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 14, 2021)

IMO it will depend on the rep. She said they could add but not reduce days. However given she was wrong in trying to enforce this policy on me prior to this Covid end date, YMMV.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 18, 2021)

I can't help wondering if HGV in 2022 will either be much less flexible as the new policy didn't have that much effect this year or if they will make the policy even more strict. Had they not been so flexible they could have made a lot more money on peoples cancellations and rebooking.


----------



## natarajanv (Jul 28, 2021)

They have pushed the policy changes to October:

CANCELLATION POLICY: During the COVID-19 pandemic, HGV waived the standard cancellation policy to provide you with travel flexibility. Starting October 1, 2021, this policy will be reinstated. Reservation fees are non-refundable. More details in the Club News page.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks for sharing @natarajanv. Whew! This gives us a few more weeks to plan. Still not sure if we can travel to Scotland in late August, however England will open on Aug 2 to vaccinated U.S. visitors. Now wait and see if Scotland opens up...

*Changes to HGV’s Cancellation Policy*
During the COVID-19 pandemic, HGV has strived to provide our Members with peace of mind and flexibility for travel planning. As part of that effort, we waived our cancellation policy. Starting October 1, 2021, this policy will be reinstated.

In addition, Club’s new Changeable Reservation Policy begins October 1, 2021. Under this new policy, all Home Resort Priority, Hilton Club Priority, and Club reservations using ClubPoints at Hilton Grand Vacations Club resorts may be changed without incurring additional transaction fees provided the change is made 61 or more days prior to check-in and travel commences in the same calendar year. Changes made 60 days or less are not permitted and are treated as a cancellation. The Changeable Reservation Policy applies to new reservations as well as reservations confirmed prior to October 1, 2021.


Fully-Vaccinated US And EU Citizens Will Be Allowed Quarantine-Free Travel To England | HuffPost UK (huffingtonpost.co.uk)


----------



## Nomad420 (Jul 31, 2021)

Brother just cancelled HGVC Borgo Alle Vigne in September and had no charge and was returned all points.  From the above statement had he cancelled tomorrow would that have been treated like a cancellation with the above described penalties even though the reservation was made months ago?


----------



## dayooper (Jul 31, 2021)

Nomad420 said:


> Brother just cancelled HGVC Borgo Alle Vigne in September and had no charge and was returned all points.  From the above statement had he cancelled tomorrow would that have been treated like a cancellation with the above described penalties even though the reservation was made months ago?



Huh? The cancellation policy has been suspended until October 1st. If COVID is still raging then, it might be pushed later.

There has always been a cancellation policy. It was you haft cancel at 31 days or later or lose some (30-16 days) or all (15-0 days) of your points. The reservation time never made a difference. The work around was you would just change your reservation to a period outside the 30 day window and cancel.

Now, you can’t change 60 days or closer. Any change within that time is treated as a cancellation, effectively eliminating the work around.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 31, 2021)

I cancelled Scotland, now rebooked based on new UK guidance for Aug. but still not 100% sure as to whether we will go. I am thankful for the Oct 1 extension.  The customer rep told me we can cancel as late as day of arrival (which we won't do but nice to have.)


----------



## Nomad420 (Jul 31, 2021)

dayooper said:


> Huh? The cancellation policy has been suspended until October 1st. If COVID is still raging then, it might be pushed later.
> 
> There has always been a cancellation policy. It was you haft cancel at 31 days or later or lose some (30-16 days) or all (15-0 days) of your points. The reservation time never made a difference. The work around was you would just change your reservation to a period outside the 30 day window and cancel.
> 
> Now, you can’t change 60 days or closer. Any change within that time is treated as a cancellation, effectively eliminating the work around.


Oh geezzz sorry, I must be going blind, I read August 1!  But thanks for the feedback anyhow.  Interesting though the way I read it even if you booked a reservation well prior to Oct 1 the new rule applies to your booking.  Hence, no changes within 60 days or it is treated as a cancellation.   FWIW, he didn't cancel based on the above policy but rather being nervous about travel to Europe now.   We have a mutual friend who recently got stuck in Spain as he contracted Covid and couldn't travel for I believe at least 10 days.   He just got back to the states two days ago and feels fine thankfully.


----------

